# How do you keep Gulps from drying out?



## OB One (Apr 12, 2011)

How do you keep Gulps from drying out? Bought a couple of packs of Gulps and even with them sealed and in a zip lock bag the juice was gone in no time at all. I put em in a jar but there ain't enough juice in there now to cover em. I'm afraid they are gonna dry out. So can you buy or make some of the Gulp juice?

Thanks
OB


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

you can buy the juice or they sell them in jars with tons of the juice left in them..


----------



## wshaw (Aug 19, 2008)

I've always put them in one of these gulp buckets with lots of juice to keep them "charged".


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

walmart sells them both the juice is actually sold as a spray to recharge, just unscrew the spray lid and pour gulps and recharger in a small jar..hope this helps


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

I thought about putting them in the frig. or even freezing them.


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

just chew on them a little bit, your saliva will recharge them fine.


...no not really, that would be gross. check walmart and get some in the spray bottle, that's what i've done and have gotten good results. I think the spray bottle is like $7-8.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Put it in a plastic tub, with a good cover. You can add or dunk non gulps in the tub too.

http://www.planomolding.com/fishing/fishing-products/

Jim


----------



## gotwake7 (Apr 4, 2008)

I just bought the plano container from Academy i think like 5 or 6 bucks. So far so good worth the money.


----------



## Side-tracked (Jul 18, 2011)

I concur on the Plano containers. My only complaint was the inadequacy of the little pincers that come with it. Won't grab a slippery gulp for anything. But since you need to handle them to hook them, it is hardly a deal breaker.

Been using mine for a little over 6 months now, and some of the gulps inside or just as old. Still good. Also, no leaks.


----------

